# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Hamburg / Naxos

## aufNaxos

Bin ab 30.6.12 bis Mitte August mit Womo unterwegs nach Naxos, ber Mnchen, Venedig, Patras und Pirus.
Wer ist ebenfalls dann dort, hat Lust auf Fahrgemeinschaft oder sonstiges?

----------

